
U.S. Customs at JFK Seizes Counterfeit Apple Airpod Earbuds - nl
https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/cbp-jfk-seizes-counterfeit-apple-airpod-earbuds
======
senko
Previos submission with more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24466280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24466280)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks to both of you!

------
Semaphor
86 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24466280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24466280)

